# **** Aspen for the Next Month ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I keep roll'in out these lamps, side tables and plant stands and folks are fetch'in'em up as fast as I can build them. Guess I'll be look'in at lots of Aspen for the next month or two. My plan it to build blue stain truss/farm tables and coffee tables through this winter, since I like match'in the pine grain better. Gotta admit though--- aspen does look kinda pretty.lol.

Hope the folks down in the desert don't get word I'm run'in this aspen--- I'll never get to the BS see'in how I have about 1500 BF of the brown grain wood stacked out at the mill.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Cat, thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice Catcapper... Take the money and run


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work ! lot of aspen used here for ceilings.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool stuff there, Cat. How'd you bore the long hole for the lamp cord?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those look pretty sharp.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice ! Farm tables ? You post up some pics and my wife sees them and I'll probably have to come see you.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If you don't want to sell more lower the price, if you want to sell more raise the price. It is called law of crazy people with too much money and only use word of mouth. You will get swamped.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- don't let Deb be look'in through your computer in a couple months.lol. :roflmao:

I use to contract custom homes Glen and I have some "long" drill bits I used for log cabins. When I build floor lamps--- I have a blade for the mill I knocked the set out and use it to split a 4-5" aspen. I route a groove for the wire, then glue the piece back together and sand it down. Unless your look'in for the split--- you'd never see it.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good trick with the long bits. Had me looking for a seam in that table lamp alright.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Is that a polyurethane sealer you put on them Catcapper? I like the shine that it has instead of a dull look.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- they all get 3 coats of poly Wayne. I use liquid glass or bar top coating on the blue stain farm and coffee tables.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Yep--- they all get 3 coats of poly Wayne. I use liquid glass or bar top coating on the blue stain farm and coffee tables.
> Do you use the oil based poly, I've noticed that it leaves more of a shine like your products than the water based stuff.
> 
> awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- oil. It seems to take a bit longer to set, but it brings the wood grain out better--- at lease that's what my good eye tells me.LOL.

awprint:


----------

